# HGH Timing / Mixing Questions



## slaughter1979 (Sep 18, 2008)

Right i've just got 400 iu's plan to ramp up to 4iu per day in the morning.I know that carbs b4 GH are a bad idea due to insulin release from carbs blunting the GH effect. HOWEVER, if i take a bulking shake in the morning (low GI carbs) is that ok as the insulin reaction is theoretically less or should i avoid alltogether?Also, I got some bacteriostatic water that's a few months old - stored at room temp. I have used it to dilute HCG and may have inserted a needle that was in contact with HCG solution BACK INTO the bacteriostatic water vial. Will this have made it contamintated or am i basically ok? I have ordered more just in case.I'm being a bit picky but just spent a fortune on GH so don't wanna f**k it up!thanks


----------



## stevo123 (Nov 10, 2009)

personaly i dnt take it in the morning , 4 me its best 15 mins b4 bed on an empty stomach no shake


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I take mine first thing after getting up in the morning. Then by the time I have had a wash e.t.c half an hour would of passed, then I have my porrige. So by the time carbs get in to system more time would of passed. Enough time to avoid any blunting.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

eurgar said:


> I take mine first thing after getting up in the morning. Then by the time I have had a wash e.t.c half an hour would of passed, then I have my porrige. So by the time carbs get in to system more time would of passed. Enough time to avoid any blunting.


ditto :thumb: 2iu morn 2iu evening here


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

this mite be abit daft, but how much Bac water would you need to add to a 8iu vail if i was running 4iu's ED


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

you can add as much as you like. 1ml would give you 2x 0.5ml at 4iu each


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> this mite be abit daft, but how much Bac water would you need to add to a 8iu vail if i was running 4iu's ED


add 1ml mate then half a ml would equal 4iu


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah thats what i thought, just had to double check. Thanks guys


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd take it with slin personally If you are bulking as I would imagine it would cancell thsi effect out. Am ofcorse. I can't wait for gh, dreams when my pocklinings are alittle more ample lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just a quick one, im about to start using some GH at 4iu's just for some fat burning effects and was wondering about when to jab. My original plan is to take 4iu's mon/tue/thur/fri/sat, but could a spread the GH out alittle longer and jab mon/tue/thur/fri or even jab EOD? Or is that no good?

thanks


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Clubber Lang said:


> just a quick one, im about to start using some GH at 4iu's just for some fat burning effects and was wondering about when to jab. My original plan is to take 4iu's mon/tue/thur/fri/sat, but could a spread the GH out alittle longer and jab mon/tue/thur/fri or even jab EOD? Or is that no good?
> 
> thanks


I would take it on waking, then do cardio for 40 mins, and then eat breakfast. IMO that's the best regime for fat burning. Not that you need to, unless you have chubbed up since that avi pic 

EOD is fine. ED is better of course, but then you're using twice as much


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

a question on storage of GH in particular getropin

does it need to be stored in the fridge at all times or only once its mixed. i dont want it common knowledge i am on it so i have a safe in which i can store the un mixed stuff. i understand that once its mixed with bac water it has to be kept cold. thats no prob as i can hide a little amp in the fridge but if i have to store the un mixed in their too then it may be a prob


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

big said:


> I would take it on waking, then do cardio for 40 mins, and then eat breakfast. IMO that's the best regime for fat burning. Not that you need to, unless you have chubbed up since that avi pic
> 
> EOD is fine. ED is better of course, but then you're using twice as much


lol, thanks.

would just like to stretch my kit out alittle bit so was thinking of jabbing EOD or mon/tue/thur/fri, my training days. Would EOD be better than the other option you think? Running a low dose of 25mcg T3 ED too, that on top of my new tren-ace cycle.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

stevo123 said:


> personaly i dnt take it in the morning , 4 me its best 15 mins b4 bed on an empty stomach no shake


i take mine before bed unless i get up earlier to do cardio then i take it then,but my point is i mostly have my dinner about 8ish after training then before i go to bed i always have 500g cottage cheese with spoonful jam and peanut butter which would be bout 10.30 thats time i do my gh i never go bed on empty stomach so how does this affect gh!!!!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

also what about gh staight after training i heard some peole have good results from this!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TAFFY said:


> also what about gh staight after training i heard some peole have good results from this!!!


 yes it is the best way to use by far....or in the morning ...or before bed....there is no one time that makes that much difference guys the one thing that does make a difference is consistancy....


----------

